# Character mehrfach in der Datenbank



## Draco (17. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob das ein bekanntes Problem ist, aber bei einem meiner Charaktere wird das Profil in der Datenbank nicht aktualisiert, sondern jedes mal ein neues erstellt, wenn ich die Daten übertrage.
So ist mein Charakter jetzt ganze 12mal vorhanden, die Profile gehen von lvl 37 bis 42 (42 bin ich jetzt tatsächlich). Bei der Visitenkarte werde ich als lvl 37 angezeigt.

Niemand sonst aus meiner Gilde hat dieses Problem, und meine beiden anderen Charaktere ebenfalls nicht.

Der Charakter heißt "Thalyra" und ist auf dem  Server "Mal'Ganis". In der Charliste von Mal'Ganis unter T kann man sehen daß ich da 12mal vorhanden bin.


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

Werden uns das Problem anschauen, vielen Dank.


----------



## Leftaf (17. März 2005)

Wenn ihr ein weiteres Beispiel braucht NWKASSE von nightwish auf Khaz'goroth


----------



## THEneon (22. März 2005)

hab auch das problem -> Mirafight auf Kil'Jaeden
und habe einen entdeckt, der auch dieses problem hat:
Solisil -> auch auf Kil'Jaeden.

wäre nett, wenn ihr ma schaut, was da nich stimmt. danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodAngel666 (22. März 2005)

Bei mir klappts auch net nbbloodangel auf Arthas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khallas (9. April 2005)

Ich habs selbe Problem mit 2 chars,

Yana auf Aegwynn (einmal noch ohne Gilde, einmal dann mit)
Krelta auf Aegwynn 

beide <Ancient Prophecy> (bzw. Yana teilweise noch ohne Gildentag).

Soweit möglich die überflüssigen Einträge löschen, aber ich bin auch vollkommen damit einverstanden wenn ihr die Chars komplett rauslöscht, dann übertrage ich die Daten einfach erneut nochmal.

Danke,

Khallas


----------



## Key2Matrix (11. April 2005)

Dito, hab das gleiche Problem.

Mein Char heißt KeytoMatrix auf dem Aegwynn Server.

Danke.


----------



## Fundi (12. April 2005)

Hi Blasc!!!

mein Problem ist das ich vor geraumer zeit die fraktion gewechselt habe und nun immer noch mein alter char in der signatur angezeigt wird. Woran kann das liegen ich habe alles genau so gemacht wie beim alt-char.

PS: eines muß ich nur sagen der char hat den gleichen namen, vielleicht liegt es daran???


----------

